# Useless body parts.



## Colin (Dec 15, 2011)

Damn! I've just realised there ar 23 useless things in a man's body:

20 nails that can't be hammered, 2 balls you cannot throw and 1 cock that can't crow. 

OK ladies. That's enough of the laughing. You've all got a pussy that can't catch mice!


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 15, 2011)

Colin said:


> Damn! I've just realised there ar 23 useless things in a man's body:
> 
> 20 nails that can't be hammered, 2 balls you cannot throw and 1 cock that can't crow.
> 
> OK ladies. That's enough of the laughing. You've all got a pussy that can't catch mice!



Don't forget an ass that won't quit.


----------

